# Hunter V City slicker ???



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This forum has such a diverse geographical following, it seems to me, that it would be very difficult to say that one V has a better, happier, more satisfying life style than another. Many of us live in rural areas where the hunt is a part of every day life. Others live where the hunt is on the beach and the prey is a sea gull or a pigeon... no less challenging or adventurous for that particular dog. We all love our V's like a child, and treat them like family. Hunting worker, or condo cuddler, they sleep in bed with the pack leader. Run the same miles, swim the same laps, one chasing decoys or dead duck, the other chasing a ball, or a Frisbee. Do you really think the dog cares one way or the other?? 
Case in point: Our weimaraner Greta went to gundog school for several months... she was miserable... and gun shy... and flunked out. But she lived for the Frisbee and would chase, and catch and swim for one as long as someone would toss it. She would jump, dive, sit and wait, anything for playtime. She was birdy, and when the Frisbee would land in an odd attitude... she would point at it for several minutes, and then sneak up on it before she pounced. "Priceless"
The same with our V Foxy... she was very birdy, but could never stand any loud noises. She was somewhat fragile and never cut out to be a hunter...But she was a happy, satisfied, loved part of our lives.
As for Fergy... He sincerely hope he will be a hunting, working, Bird dog, and we will do all in our city slicker power to make that happen... but it is 1 hr. to the trainer in Corona, and we have no other facilities close. This is going to take a lot of extra effort on our part to make happen. There is a gundog school in San Diego 2 hrs from us, that was recomended by a forum member in a related thread, but he won't take the dog until he is 1 yr old, and by then he might be spoiled, as was Greta.
We will see how far we manage to take it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tk - PIKE - lap mutt & couch PUP - knows every drive thru that gives treats !!! - also knows - hunting cloths & long guns - sorry this is his life - trials or wild birds - this week the bags of decoys come out 4 thanksgiving day - R openning - yes he knows the differance - bred 2 hunt - this is his time of year - most people never hunt their V - till U do how can anyone compare what they were bred 4 ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not all dogs are cut out to be hunters,
Those that are, are happiest with a bird at the end of their nose. I could throw a frisbee and release a bird, and know which one my dogs would go for.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I've often thought about the issue, can gun dogs be happy if they aren't hunted? I believe so. I also believe that there are a helluva lot of gundogs that are hunted that aren't happy. I've seen it. In my opinion, if your dog is happy, and you are happy, who is to judge? Regardless of the breeding? 

With that being said, I don't think that a dog can be spoiled before going to the trainer and thus ruining him. 
If the dog has the desire, he can be trained. If he can't, and the dog is miserable, then it's time to find a new trainer.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am going to comment on this... but I have to go eat first... I'LL be back!

Ok I'm Back... 
The point I am trying to make is that ... If you live a life style that includes hunting, and you have a Vizsla as a partner/ pet... it is a win/win situation.. u train the dog and it loves the life it is born to live.

If you are not a hunter, never have been and never will be... U have a Vizsla that form fits to the pleasures that turn u on, and the Vizsla form fits its life to love what u do. If the bird instinct is strong, the dog will compensate, and find an alternitive that is satisfying... somehow the comunication will transpire and it again will be a win/win for both of you.

I travel back to Foxy ( RIP) she was very birdy... fragile... hated loud noise... She loved the frisbee, loved traveling in the Motorhome, loved standing on the bow of the sail boat, loved running 360's full blast around our vacant lot, loved sleeping in my arms, loved the dog beach and swam her legs off,loved jumping through the snow at Mammoth (never wore a sweater) ... did she miss hunting... one will never know???


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Sounds like foxy had a great life. In my opinion the pup will hunt either way. The question remains if the human will follow suit!


Agreed.

I don't hunt, but we (me and the V) regularly explore woodlands, fields, moors, lakes, reservoirs and you better believe Morris hunts. He sprints and sniffs and points and pounces and although he's not doing it with any rules which might make it more fulfilling for him and me, you can tell he's loving it. I'm sure as he gets older he'll get better at it and love it even more, I can't wait to see his face the day he catches something!

I think they have specific strengths and senses and instincts, and using and stimulating these as much as possible makes for a fulfilled and happy pup. Especially if they can go home and have a big cuddle at the end of it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

"Testament of a wild free hunter and remote Fisherman" the environs

I hunt I fish I search because I love the environs where the wild hunt and fish is earned and found

The Perfect cast shot or stick of the Bow

and watching my Great Reds Go, which are invariably beautiful and with great risks and hate the environs where most seek crowds and people and malls line to.

There empty cores to me and lack substance to the hunter it must be remote wild and free.

The internet, the tex message, the tv and much more have robbed most of the real passions of the hunter and fisherman's soul

and took out so many kids they have not a chance or choice of a real hunt.

commercial cocktail parties once gained me in bunches

and assorted social posturing I and my mates thus escape because in a world where most men and women spend their lives doing things they really hate .

My hunting and fishing is generations of DNA before me and a endless plate of real views very few will ever see and a endless plate of delight and a very small act of rebellion from the norm

The perfect Bird or monster Salmon or Elk or Moose these never lie or take or cheat and cannot be bribed or impressed by power muscle or a wallet full or raw power.

but respond only to very quietude and humility and endless patience of hearing the colors of the fall leaf drop

because I suspect that men and women are going along this way for the last time

and I don't want to waste the trip the risks the extreme elements most run from

they are the perfect storm

mercifully there are no cell phones no lap tops

these memories earned just you and the reds 

only in the woods no roads I find peace and solitude without the loneliness others feel day 3 on the perfect hunt

I am full

I don't drink by choice my Big Bro Swene always said his bourbon out of Grandpas old tin cup one hour after sunset tasted the best

all of us spent the reds at peace curled next to a real core heat fire always tasted the best.

finally not because I REGARD fishing and hunting as being so terribly important but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant and not nearly as much fun 

The Testament of the Hunter and Fisherman

never a Chance

always a choice and with always great risks it shall be

My blessed 50th of year of pure sports hunting for less

My 51 year of raw global sport fishing for less

Mother Nature Mother God and some better then great mates saw it all

Give more then You Gain 

each season mattered more then the year before me and the mates and friends and folks we lead we lost digging deep to get some


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Rudy said:


> finally not because I REGARD fishing and hunting as being so terribly important but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant and not nearly as much fun


I can certainly get on board with this idea


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

There are many of this Forum's members who do not live in an environment that is conducive to the hunt, or even close to rural areas where the dog is free to go el natural on a regular basis, yet their dogs will be a part of their life and lifestyle for many years... so then, that said... I ask the question...

How many have found their lifestyle CHANGED by the fact that they have chosen a Vizsla for their pet???

I know I HAVE absolutely!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Psh, I'd be amazed if anyone *hadn't* been permanently changed by having a vizsla!

On top of being ridiculously in love with a second man and it being ok (ish) with my human man, my patience has strengthened and I am much fitter! I always walked and ran, but never twice-three times a day before and at the weekends I'm never inside! I cannot wait for next summer when my boy will be old enough to really get some miles of exploring under his belt.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I think most of our lives changed (for the better)! If you didn't grow up with a hunting dog, I imagine you were in for a huge shock when the first V came along! We certainly Were!

I guess you could say Otto is a city slicker - we live in an apartment in a suburb. I like to think he has a nice life. I know my boyfriend and I put him first when it comes to how we spend our leisure time. He mostly chases his frisbee (the red disc of fun), explores trails, swims or plays with his pal Sam. We give him lots of love and attention which I think is what he wants the most - at least that's what his wiggles and tail wags tell me!


----------

